# What do you think about this tank?



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Top Fin 55 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit.

Guys, it's happening. The multiple tank syndrome is totally real. Yesterday I jokingly (sorta) said I was considering a new 20 gal tank, but knowing myself I would come home with a 55. 

So I started searching for 20 gal tanks, and somehow I ended up on the 55 gal section. Shocker. Found this one on sale, for $169.99. Comes with heater and filter and the works. It has good reviews online, but you know, I would love to hear from you guys.

Anybody with this tank? What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Depends... What are you going to do with the tank?


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Of course. That is a very important question! 

Community tank of some lime tetras, platties, otocynclus, and maybe guppies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

With a light stocking level on the tank then yes it would be good. If you are going to add plants or heavily stock tank then it's not really a bargain because the filter is mildly under powered for that kind of tank. 50 gallons is pretty much the point when people stop looking at Hang on the Back filters and seriously start looking at Canisters. Not to discourage you, hang on the back filter's can and do work but are limiting. Make sure you use aqadvisor.com to come up with your stocking list and stock slowly. If you want to look at plants for the tank... You might also have a problem with those lights. I got a marineland 55 kits for my birthday a few weeks ago, and had to scrap half the parts because I want cichlids...


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh yes, I was just thinking about the fish and totally forgot about the plants........ I do want some plants there. Yikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Those lights might work with a few hardy low light plants, but everything will grow super slow if it does live under those kind of lights. Further more because you're plants will be growing slow, algae will still be a problem.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Hum. Is there a solution for the lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't plant the aquarium right away then when you can buy new lights do so then get plants. You got to remember this when getting your lights for planted aquarium you will need a lighting system with a total output between 2 and 5 watts per gallon. Do your research on the plants you want to figure our what wattage you will need for your tank.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

How about this one?

55 gal MARINELAND BioWheel LED Aquarium Kit? $250


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

LizG said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 55 gal MARINELAND BioWheel LED Aquarium Kit? $250
> 
> ...


No experience but I did a little reading; hang on back filter (which apparently can be loud), non-adjustible heater that isn't fully submersible (so if you fill the tank to the top of the viewing pane, the lid can't be closed), cheap lights that will only works for very low-light plants. There's also multiple reports of the tanks leaking.

I think in general, complete kits tend to be a bad idea. They always skimp on something; you're better buying each item individually and researching each one to get what you actually need/want.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are in the US, PetCo is having their $1 per gallon sale. Unless you're in a hurry you can get the tank and equip it exactly as you want for about the same or less if you do some careful shopping.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

The Marineland Biowheel is a pretty good filter. Also Marineland stands behind their products and their customer support is really good. ((Reason why I bought the Marineland tank)) Top fin's kit filter is rated for that tank at 50 gallons. Marinelands Biowheel 350 is rated for a 70 gallon aquarium. You always want a larger filter then what you need generally ((Doesn't work with things like betta but with fish that can handle a little bit more current then bigger is generally better)). The marineland lights like the top fin lights are sub par but if you are planting your aquarium you really do need to do your research on what lights would be best for the plants you want to keep.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

This is all great information!

- RussellTheShihTzu: I will check out my local Petco. I'm. not necessarily in a hurry, but Aqadvisor reports that my current tank is completely inadequate. So I do need to do something about it.

Light may not be a huge concern, because one of the possible spaces I'm considering for the tank is in a room where I have good control of the light. Even though the tank would go on front of a window, I have blackout curtains on there. So I can control how much daylight the tank can get during the day, for the live plans.

Part of me is scared of such a big tank, and part of me says "if you are gonna have a larger tank, might as well go for the 55....."




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

There is a lot of things you can do with a 55 so don't be scared. The bigger you can get the better in this hobby.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I loved my 55. I ran two HOB filters (left and right on back of tank) but I always run an extra filter. If you go with a HOB check to see if it will self-prime when power comes back on. If you can that's the one to get.

These do not self-prime but I love them. The PFE-1 is gentler even than the Azoo Palm and so darned quiet you have to look to see if it's running. These are out of stock right now. :-(

Aquarium AquaTop Hang on Filter PFE-6 W/ Surface Skimmer


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh! Great tip on the filter! Thanks!

What do you guys think. Wound it be too crowded to put the tank behind the table? On the back wall, so when you look at it from the family room, you see it's front.

It's a 12 ft wide nook, and the blackout curtains stay closed most of the time when we are at work, and during the week. But we can open some in the evening for some light for the tank lights if needed.

I have another spot in the house where the tank could work, but we would not enjoy it as much as in the breakfast nook, because it's a passage way.








View attachment 1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Or maybe a 30 gal on the corner behind the table?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

It looks like it's close to a sink, trust me you don't want to haul water change buckets to far with a 55 gallon. I'd keep the blinds closed at all times behind the tank mostly so sun doesn't cause an algae bloom and you don't get weird temp fluctuations because hot day star.. If you want to keep them open I'd suggest maybe a UV sterilizer to keep the algae in check later on down the road.


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Goodness. A person starts out thinking of buying a 20 gal or 30, and leaves the store with the 55. I bought it!!!!!!!! Insanity.

A shout out to RusselTheShihTzu for the tip on the $1 per gallon sale!!!!! Thanks!

Now, on to placement. Found a better spot. I thought it would be too tight, but between the front edge of the tank and the back of the L shape couch (which is arriving Sunday), I will have 31 inches for passageway. The old couch broke during our move to the new house. I digress.....

Now on to figuring out the parts I need!

I have the hoods, and a 200w Aqueon heater.

What do you guys think of the Marineland Bio-Wheel Penguin 350 C filter? My Petco has it on sale for $49.

Counting on you guys to help me on this adventure!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

A bio wheel will be pretty good, I have one on my tank and have a spare if I suddenly need to set up an qt tank. But if you are only going to go with one filter I'd honestly go with an AquaClear 70. Amazon is selling them for $50. Link below!

AquaClear are like Canister filters but hang on the back. They will save you from the hassle of buying cartridges all the time. Look around and read some review on filters before you just go out and buy the first one off the shelf. A filter is the heart of your aquarium and is the piece that can make or break your tank. Don't skimp on it! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000260FUW/ref=twister_B00MO35VD2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LizG (Sep 25, 2016)

Ok. I read a ton on filters. And Aquaclear seems awesome. But as I was reading, I noticed that lots of people prefer to have 2 filters. Some prefer 2 of the same brand and model, some prefer 2 different ones, and different gph.

What configuration has worked best for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I personally like to keep 2 different filters. I do it for two reasons. As far as I see it, there is no real advantage to having 2 of the same filter vs 2 different filters except for maybe look of the tank. ((Any one else can chime in if they feel differently.))

1) If I suddenly need to set up a quick QT tank, I can steal one of the filters and use it on the quarantine tank. 

2)If one of my filters suddenly breaks, the other can keep the tank going until I can replace or fix that filter.

As far as gallons per hour goes, you want your tank to be cycled through the filter at least 5 times an hour for best results. A lightly stocked tank could go with 3-4 times an hour. Currently I'm cycling 10 times an hour between my two filters on my cichlid tank and 9ish times an hour with my planted tank.


----------

